# Google earth crash on startup



## philippe972 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have installed GE 7.1.5.1557 in FreeBSD 11.0. But when I launched GE, I have this output error:


```
$googleearth
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (libelf.so.1: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type)
libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
function is no-op
function is no-op
function is no-op
function is no-op
function is no-op
Google Earth has caught signal 11.

We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
 This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
 circumstances. A bug report and debugging data have been written
 to this text file:

    /home/filip/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-5800f71c.txt

Please include this file if you submit a bug report to Google.
```

Content of crashlog-5800f71c.txt:


```
Major Version 6
Minor Version 0
Build Number 0003
Build Date May 17 2011
Build Time 00:40:40
OS Type 3
OS Major Version 2
OS Minor Version 6
OS Build Version 32
OS Patch Version 0
Crash Signal 11
Crash Time 1476458268
Up Time 1,54546

Stacktrace from glibc:
./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0xab953)[0x28139953]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0xabad3)[0x28139ad3]
[0xffffe412]
/usr/lib/libX11.so.6(XInitExtension+0x42)[0x291bad62]
/usr/lib/libGL.so.1(+0x1705c)[0x292e805c]
/usr/lib/libGL.so.1(+0x1465c)[0x292e565c]
./libIGGfx.so(_ZN3Gap3Gfx18igOglVisualContext4openEv+0x5f0)[0x2b8dd8d0]
/usr/local/share/google-earth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll13VisualContext11OpenContextEN3Gap3Gfx25igRenderDestinationFormatERKNS0_8InitInfoE+0xff)[0x3705ebff]
/usr/local/share/google-earth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll13VisualContext4initERKNS0_8InitInfoE+0x18e)[0x370615fe]
/usr/local/share/google-earth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll17RenderContextImpl4initERKNS0_8InitInfoE+0x7e)[0x36f5721e]
./librender.so(_ZN12RenderWidget6SetApiEPN5earth4evll3APIE+0x47)[0x2ae1fae7]
./librender.so(_ZN5earth6render12RenderWindow12createWidgetEv+0x16a)[0x2ae0438a]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client12ModuleWidget9showEventEP10QShowEvent+0x8d)[0x2811444d]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget5eventEP6QEvent+0x770)[0x287a0a60]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xac)[0x2873d69c]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x484)[0x287486c4]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x78)[0x28369ba8]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x145)[0x287a26d5]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x7d)[0x287a23cd]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xc5)[0x287a24b5]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0x287a2a2b]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0x287a2560]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x7d)[0x287a23cd]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xc5)[0x287a24b5]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0x287a2a2b]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0x287a2560]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x7d)[0x287a23cd]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xc5)[0x287a24b5]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0x287a2a2b]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0x287a2560]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0x287a2a2b]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0x287a2560]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0x287a2a2b]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0x287a2560]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0x287a25f1]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0x287a2a2b]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10showNormalEv+0x5c)[0x2879016c]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN10MainWindow18readScreensizeInfoEv+0xd2f)[0x28106bbf]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client11Application12SetupMainWinENS0_3Kvw7ProductEb+0x31c)[0x281408cc]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client11Application3runEv+0x50e)[0x28143aae]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0xaa40b)[0x2813840b]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(earthmain+0x247)[0x28139587]
./googleearth-bin[0x804872b]
/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0x2a503d26]
./googleearth-bin[0x8048671]
```

Thanks for help.


----------



## ASX (Oct 14, 2016)

What's your video card/video driver ? If it is not an nvidia, try to install pkg linux-c6-dri

Have you run `make config` in astro/google-earth?


----------



## philippe972 (Oct 14, 2016)

ASX said:


> What's your video card / video driver ? If it is not an nvidia, try to install pkg linux-c6-dri
> Have you run `make config` in astro/google-earth ?



my video settings :

```
$pciconf -vl
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0xbeef80ee rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH'
    device     = 'VirtualBox Graphics Adapter'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
graphics/linux-c6-dri was already installed and I run make config in astro/google-earth.


----------



## ASX (Oct 14, 2016)

philippe972 said:


> libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed





philippe972 said:


> linux-c6-dri was already installed and i run make config in /astro/google-earth


I'm lost here, that lib is in centos mesa-dri-drivers rpm, which is pulled in from linux-c6-dri pkg, and should be installed in /compat/linux/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

Beside, you may want to add some more info, because it appear you are running FreeBSD as virtualbox guest ...


----------

